# neckles & bracelets



## phaney (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone know where to get info on making wooden neckles and bracelets???Have searched but not comming up with any information.Would appreciate any help in finding the know how on these projects. Manny thanks--Phaney


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Just about any good craft store will have what you want.  for a song the norm.

===



phaney said:


> anyone know where to get info on making wooden neckles and bracelets???Have searched but not comming up with any information.Would appreciate any help in finding the know how on these projects. Manny thanks--Phaney


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

At this point in time I am going to remind everyone to make back ups of their files. When my Vaio crashed I lost hundreds of great plans. I had a very nice plan for making laminated bracelets from wood. I can recall many of the details and will try to recreate the plan and post it.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

You need to use the bentwood method. You wouldn't want to use a router or hole saw to make it because part of it would have short grain which would snap rather quickly. 

Instructables - Bent Wood Rings


----------

